# Instanzübersicht.



## DunklerRaecher (10. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Übersicht über alle derzeit verfügbaren Instanzen 
erstellt. 
Vielleicht ist es ja für den ein oder Anderen interessant:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(PDF beim Klick auf die Grafik)


----------



## Squizzel (10. September 2009)

Schöne Arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dent1st (10. September 2009)

Sehr schön gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 thx a lot


----------



## DawnD (10. September 2009)

Schöne Arbeit aber mit fehlt das Bilwiss dorf noch......wenn du die anderen RUF Inis mit dabei hast sollten die nicht fehlen


DawnD


----------



## Tetlin (10. September 2009)

Schön zusammen gestellt und übersichtlich.

Was jedoch nicht stimmt die markierten Ruf Instanzen sind keine solchigen.
Es gibt dort kein Limit auf 6 Spieler bei bedarf können dort zwei volle 24 Spieler Schlachtzüge hindurch rauschen.

Gruß
Tetlin


----------



## DunklerRaecher (10. September 2009)

Tetlin schrieb:


> Schön zusammen gestellt und übersichtlich.
> 
> Was jedoch nicht stimmt die markierten Ruf Instanzen sind keine solchigen.
> Es gibt dort kein Limit auf 6 Spieler bei bedarf können dort zwei volle 24 Spieler Schlachtzüge hindurch rauschen.
> ...



Danke für Dein (Euer) Lob, freut mich.
Ich lasse es erstmal so drin, 6 Spieler so quasi als Empfehlung und
das dürfte auch die meistgenutzte Spieleranzahl sein.
Richtig wäre wohl 1+X 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe wegen dieses Threads eh schon einiges angepasst:
http://community.codemasters.com/forum/sho...ad.php?t=378650


----------



## Lossehelin (12. September 2009)

Nette Sache.
Wahrscheinlich für den einen oder anderen Hilfreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (12. September 2009)

Sind das hier alle Inis?

 Beginnt die erste Grp Ini mit Lvl 22 im Spiel? Aber grp Quest gibts schon vorher?


----------



## JonesC (12. September 2009)

also sowas kann man immer gebrauchen^^


----------



## Vetaro (12. September 2009)

Der erste richtige Dungeon ist für stufe 22, Ja. Genau wie in WoW der erste richtige Dungeon für Stufe 18 ist (Zumindest aktuell, vielleicht ändert sich mit dem addon ja was daran).

Man kann aber schon im Rahmen der epischen Handlung früher eine Instanz erledigen, die für 6 Spieler gedacht ist. Dabei handelt es sich aber nicht um einen der aus WoW bekannten dungeons, sondern echt um ein Ding mit Story und so und ohne megaloot.


----------



## Tamaecki (12. September 2009)

sehr gut gemacht
5/5

/vote für sticky


----------



## OldboyX (12. September 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Der erste richtige Dungeon ist für stufe 22, Ja. Genau wie in WoW der erste richtige Dungeon für Stufe 18 ist (Zumindest aktuell, vielleicht ändert sich mit dem addon ja was daran).
> 
> Man kann aber schon im Rahmen der epischen Handlung früher eine Instanz erledigen, die für 6 Spieler gedacht ist. Dabei handelt es sich aber nicht um einen der aus WoW bekannten dungeons, sondern echt um ein Ding mit Story und so und ohne megaloot.



Auch wenn es Off-Topic ist, so ist der erste richtige Dungeon bei WoW zumindest auf Hordeseite wohl der Flammenschlund und der ist für Stufe 13-16 (zugänglich schon mit Stufe 8) und auf Allianz-Seite die Todesminen von 17-20 (zugänglich schon mit Stufe 10). Auf jeden Fall kann man mit spätestens Stufe 13 auf beiden Seiten vernünftig in Instanzen gehen (wenn auch eine Gruppe nur aus 13ern wohl nicht alles schafft bei den Todesminen).

In jedem Fall ist man auch in HDRO sehr schnell auf Stufe 20 und kann die erste Instanze besuchen, die ich persönlich jedoch als ziemlich fad empfunden habe. Im Rahmen der Epos Reihe geht man schon vorher mit Tom Bombadil in das Hügelgrab, was deutlich spannender ist als nachher die Instanze, die so ziemlich im Einheitslook daherkommt und mich völlig symmetrisch mit den ständig gleichen Gängen gelangweilt hat. Garth Agarwen und Fornost sind deutlich interessanter, aber auch für das jeweilige Level sehr langwierig und schwierig. Um alle Quests in einem Run abzuschließen braucht man auch mal über 3 Stunden, wenn keine "high-level" die Gruppe ziehen. Macht aber nichts, da man ja öfters reinkann und entsprechend dorthin wo man noch Quests hat.


----------



## simion (12. September 2009)

Hier fehlt noch die Binge!


----------



## Dwarim (12. September 2009)

Sowas hab ich am Anfang von Lotro immer gesucht.

Pls Sticky


----------



## Vetaro (13. September 2009)

Was ist eigentlich mit den Lothlorien-Instanzen? Und wonach sind die dungeons eigentlich geordnet? Könnte man nicht den Schlund und Dar Narbugud ans untere ende setzen?


----------



## socra05 (13. September 2009)

gut gemacht


----------



## Frandibar (13. September 2009)

@TE

Was meinst Du eigentlich mit Feste Elendil ? Elendils Grab vieleicht ?
Das ist aber ab Stufe 40.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KnudKnudsen (14. September 2009)

kurze Frage. Dar-Narbugud ist ja ziemlich neu. Wo genau im Steinfundament ist diese Ini und gibt's schon ne Auflösung (Karte,NPCs etc.)?


----------



## Vetaro (14. September 2009)

Ich hätte ja schon längst eine gemacht, aber meine wächtergruppe ist nie richtig rein gegangen und oftmals gar nicht. Und darum konnt ich halt auch noch nicht nach DN (ich möcht' lieber über den schwereren Weg "Wächter" als über die Handwerkshalle und so zu gehen). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DunklerRaecher (7. Februar 2010)

/push 

da geupdated 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (8. Februar 2010)

gut gemacht, dann lohnt der link hierher in der gesamtübersicht ja wieder mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## astalon (8. Februar 2010)

hm zocke kein hdro daher einfach mal gefragt

sind es echt nur so wenig instanzen im neusten addon? ..sollten das nicht mehr mit der zeit werden statt weniger oO
oder sind es mehr mit diesem neuen skirmish system? wobei wie richtige instanzen hat sich das nicht angehört, sondern einfach nur eher gegner wellen töten?

und nein spiele schon länger kein wow und nein will auch nicht hdro anfangen, einfach neugier um ein überblick zu haben^^


----------



## Vetaro (8. Februar 2010)

Du musst folgendes bedenken: Das zweite Addon ist nicht "vollwertig", es kostete amerikanische User nur halb so viel wie das erste.
Ausserdem siehst du die beiden anderen Teile des Spieles im Endzustand - mindestens 10 Instanzen aus Angmar kamen erst nachher hinzu, und ca. 6 kamen zu Moria hinzu. Dazu gab es noch gar keine Zeit bei dieser Erweiterung.

Ausserdem: Nein, es sollte mit der Zeit _nicht_ bei jeder Erweiterung mehr Content als bei der Letzten eingefügt werden, das hat niemand geplant.
Ausserdem 2: [Hier langweilige Beschwerde einfügen, dass WoW-ler "Instanzen" mit "Spielinhalt" verwechseln]


----------



## astalon (8. Februar 2010)

hm ok so betrachtet, danke für die infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu außerdem1: wollte damit nicht sagen das immer mehr kommen soll, es sah nur nach so wenig aus zu üblichen addons wo eigentlich viel inhalt im vergleich zu updates reinkommt, aber wie du sagtest es soll kein "vollwertiges" addon sein^^

zu außerdem2: [eingefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

] -> spiele mmorpgs um mit anderen zu spielen und da alles inzwischen solo tauglich getrimmt wird, bleibt für mich der gerne in gruppen spielt nur instanzen und raids übrig (kein rpler,pvp),selten will noch jmd in gruppe questen bzw. eigentlich gar nicht mehr.
somit ist für mich quasi instanzen der "spielinhalt" und daher nur auf darauf bezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DunklerRaecher (8. Februar 2010)

Also in der Übersicht fehlen alle Handwerks-, (epische) Buch- und Schartmützel-Instanzen.
Scharmützel-Inis gibt es derzeit 12 verschiedene, die ja in der Schwierigkeit und Gruppenstärke (1,3,6,12)
skalierbar sind.

Aber in der Übersicht sind eigentlich nur - ich nenn sie mal "Dungeon"-Inis erfasst.

Und Düsterwald ist ja (wie schon angeführt) kein "volles" AddOn gewesen, sondern
ein (vielleicht marketingtechnisch ungünstig platziertes) bezahltes Mini-AddOn gewesen,
nicht vergleichbar mit den Minen von Moria.


----------



## Norei (8. Februar 2010)

Garth Agarwen besteht jetzt aus 2 3er und einer 6er Instanz. Davon soll eine 3er zu 4t betretbar sein.


----------

